# MJR12284 Fall 2021 KBG Frontyard Reno (NJ)



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

Hello! I renovated half of my back yard last year and had a great time sharing it with you all and so I decided to finish the other half of the back yard and also do the front yard this year as well! Here are the details of my front yard reno. I'll separately document my backyard reno and link to it below reno once it's under way. I'll update the timeline below as the reno progresses.

Location: Madison, NJ
Seed/Cultivars: 100% KBG (Navy, Award, Legend, NuGlade, Rugby II, After Midnight, Blue Note, Everest) 
Area: 1,500 sq. ft.

TIMELINE

July 31 - 1st Round Gly (6oz/M) with AMS (1 Tablespoon)
August 7 - Scalp and 2nd Round Gly
August 14 - Spread 5 Yards Topsoil
August 24 - SEED DOWN
3rd Round Gly
Spread 3 Lbs KBG
Rake and Roll Seed
Tenacity (4oz/Acre Rate)
Spread 4 Bales Peat Moss 
I watered for 30 minutes immediately after (2 pm). Then for 15 minutes 2 hours later (4pm). And another 10 minutes 2 hours later (6pm).
September 1 - 6 inches of rain from Hurricane Ida.
September 3 - Dropped 2lbs more seed.


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

Seed down day. Here's after throwing down 4 bales of Peat Moss.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Looks good. Have you figured out how much water you are putting down in 15 minutes?


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

@Lust4Lawn I haven't done an irrigation audit just yet. So far just making sure the soil stays moist. Once established I'll do a formal audit.


----------



## kman6234 (Jul 29, 2021)

Looks great! Looking forward to seeing how it progresses!


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

DAS 6

Some good germination last night into this morning, right on time for KBG. I don't think there is enough overall germination to start counting DAG. I think that will be tomorrow.

There is very little germ in the center of the yard, which is where 3-4 sprinkler heads converge with their coverage. I know it's very early but I'm afraid there could be some seed rot from too much wetness. Thoughts? I'll continue to assess over the next couple days and may try to dial back the sprinklers a bit.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

It looks a little to wet especially with a good amount of peat moss you put down could lead to seed rot. Maybe cut back a little water especially with this high humidity it will hold moisture even longer.


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

I agree @M32075. I'm going to let the yard dry out a bit today and see if that helps. Forecast is calling for 3-4 inches of rain from Hurricane Ida tomorrow night into Thursday so I suppose that won't help either!

I'm at DAS 7 -- wondering if I should throw down some more seed in those bare areas after I see what the damage looks like after this coming rain storm.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

MJR12284 said:


> I agree @M32075. I'm going to let the yard dry out a bit today and see if that helps. Forecast is calling for 3-4 inches of rain from Hurricane Ida tomorrow night into Thursday so I suppose that won't help either!
> 
> I'm at DAS 7 -- wondering if I should throw down some more seed in those bare areas after I see what the damage looks like after this coming rain storm.


Do you have extra seed in case of a washout?


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

@M32075 Fortunately I have plenty (plus a reserve of my 80/20 TTTF/KBG mix from last year's reno if needed).


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

And the hard stuff isn't even coming down for a while now!


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

As mentioned in my other journal, we got hit pretty hard with the rain from Hurricane Ida. I went out yesterday and raked up all the rocks that had floated to surface from the top soil I had previously spread. There was a lot. Whatever grass did sprout appeared to have stayed in place, which I was happy about.

Given the amount of washout and lack of germination in a large spot in the middle (where the 3 sprinkler heads converge), I decided to spread the remaining 2lbs of my KBG seeds this morning over the 1500 ft area, focusing on the middle area of the lawn. I raked in with a Garden Weasel since the ground was still kind of muddy from all the rain. I then spread what I had left of the Peat Moss. Here are some pics from right before I dropped more seed this morning.


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

DAS 12

So there is some decent germination from my original seed down date (Aug 24) even after the washout from Hurricane Ida. Most of the concentrated germination is out by the road and near the flower bed in front of my house. There is still the large center area where there is little to no sprouts yet. I reseeded on Sept 1 and those seeds have definitely not germinated yet.

I'm struggling with whether to call today (or maybe tomorrow?) DAG 1. What do you guys think?


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

DAG 1

Even more germination coming through despite the washout from Hurricane Ida. I need to remember to be patient with the front yard reno when the backyard reno TTTF is in full on sprout mode now!

For the sake of consistency with my backyard reno, I'm counting DAG as of yesterday.

I will post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

I thought the first day you see grass pop up would be DAG. 
Mine is TTTF/***, so it came up quickly, but I guess I should delay calling my DAG by a day to two.

Good to hear things are coming through! Seems seed is pretty resilient.


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

@San I start counting DAG once there is a good amount of even germination throughout the entire lawn. It's definitely a subjective calculation so I could be off by a day or two.


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

DAG 5
DAS 7 (from 2nd seeding)
DAS 17 (from 1st seeding)

I'm happy to see some decent germination in the center of my lawn where I suffered the worst of the washout from Hurricane Ida. I focused on adding more seed here during my 2nd seeding so this section is going to lag behind the rest by at least a week. I'm only 7 DAS from my 2nd seeding so I am eager to see how this improves over the next week or so. Trying to remain patient…


----------



## kman6234 (Jul 29, 2021)

Looking good! Especially considering all the rain events you had to deal with. I'm sure spots you reseeded will fill in soon!


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

DAG 12
DAS 14 (from 2nd seeding
DAS 24 (from 1st seeding)

The middle section continues to lag behind but there appears to be pretty even germination there as we sit here at DAG 12. The overhead view looks awful but at ground level you can definitely see good germination. My concern of course is whether this section will thicken up. I know I'm still within the germination window so hoping some more seeds germinate over the next week. The seeds that germinated from my 1st seed down are starting to spread, which is good.

Also, I am seeing a lot of weed pressure amd wondering if/when I should hand pull them? My Tenacity at seed down was most surely washed away by Hurricane Ida. These look like grassy weeds too. The purple stems (Triv?) scare me.


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

Pulled a bunch of what appear to be some grassy weeds yesterday.


----------



## vipersbyms (Aug 22, 2020)

Looks like nutsedge, but I'm no expert. I'm just going by it's size (grows fast) and general leaf shape. Unfortunately, I'm pretty familiar with it.


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

@vipersbyms Thanks. I think you're right. It's growing like crazy and looking at the lawn today there looks like there was more than yesterday. I have Sedgehammer on hand but appears way too early to use on a reno. Per the label: "Use only in established turfgrass: allow turf to develop a good root system and uniform stand before application."


----------



## vipersbyms (Aug 22, 2020)

Just do the best you can pulling it. It can, and likely will, re-grow from its nutlets. Just worry about eliminating it next year. I renovated my entire yard this year so I killed it with glyphosate, but it's still in parts of the flower beds. I have Dismiss that I'll use next year.


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

DAG 16

Progress.


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

DAG 21

Mowed with my manual reel mower.
Applied 0.25lb Urea.

I think there's been good progress but I'm getting nervous the middle/thin section won't fill in before the growing season ends. Someone tell me I'm wrong. 🥴 It looks good from far but far from good in that middle section.

Here's the "best" section:



Here's the middle/thin section:



Full view:


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

DAG 26

Applied 0.5lbs/1k Urea
2nd Mow with Manual Reel


----------



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

You will be surprised how much it will fill in. Mine did quite a bit last year thru oct


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

DAG 28

A few progress pics compared to DAG 21. Overhead view of "best" and "worst" sections below.

I think the lawn responded well to the 0.5lb/1k Urea spray from DAG 26. I'm not sure I should push it again that strong, so next app I am thinking 0.35lb/1k.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

It's looking really good this is what a young KBG lawn looks like. Keep cutting, feeding this will thicken it, get it to tiller and spread. Be patient by the end of next spring it's going to look really good by this time next year a showcase lawn.


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

DAG 31

Applied:
0.35lb/1k Urea
6oz/1k RGS


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks @M32075. I appreciate the words of encouragement. I am feeling so much better about the lawn now than compared to this time last week. We had some good, steady, light rain over the past couple days here and I think that has really helped as well. The grass is the tallest it has ever been right now. My mentality on this reno is now just patience, patience, patience and feed, cut, feed, cut.


----------



## kman6234 (Jul 29, 2021)

Looks like it's really filling in nicely! Should look great in the spring!


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

DAG 34

Applied 0.25lb/1k Urea
1st Mow with Rotary

Despite a completely overcast and dreary week or weather, I think the lawn has made its greatest improvement over the last 7 days, particularly in the "worst" section. Yes there are some weeds (more than I'd like of course). I'll be spraying Tenacity on Monday. Finding some encouragement in this week's progress!


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Nice stripes! What's your hoc? The density is impressive.

The weeds really come out in October but they'll be gone in no time if you stay on them like a hawk.


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

DAG 36

Intended to spray 2nd app of Tenacity today but decided to sneak in a mow instead. The Urea app from Saturday and light rain all day yesterday really flushed in some good growth.


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

bf7 said:


> Nice stripes! What's your hoc? The density is impressive.
> 
> The weeds really come out in October but they'll be gone in no time if you stay on them like a hawk.


Thanks man! I'm at 2 inches now and likely going to keep it there. I am going to spray Tenacity later this week. Some warm temps and good sun in the forecast this week so hoping it continues to thicken up!


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

DAG 40

Mow job today. Yesterday, I sprayed 2nd app of Tenacity.


----------



## kman6234 (Jul 29, 2021)

Looks great! Nice stripes!


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

DAG 41

Applied 0.25lb/1k Urea


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

Yesterday: DAG 45

Mow job and applied 0.25lb/1k Urea.

Getting colder out and the sun has dropped below the tree line for most of the day. The yard is getting maybe a couple hours of sunlight each day. I will probably do one more app of Urea for the season.


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

DAG 47

Mow. The lawn is showing signs of bleaching from the Tenacity app last Thursday. Looks markedly whiter than after my last mow. Few more days and it will grow out. I mowed in a different pattern today so stripes are not as sharp.


----------

